# انا جديد بالمنتدي و لدي بعض الأسئله حول  المسيحيه



## esamaaa (28 أكتوبر 2013)

تحيات ايها المسيحين انا مسلم و انا جديد في المنتدي و انا كان لدي الكثير من الأسئله لأسئلها حول الدين المسيحي  ارجو ان يكون مرحب بي حيثو انني وجدت الكثير من النقاشات  الجميله حول المسيحيه و  ردودكم التي تدل علي ثقافتكم  العاليه بها لن اسأل كل اسألتي الأن لضيق الوقت لكن لدي سؤال و احد و هو بسيط هل   لحم الخنزير حرام في الدين المسيحي ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

esamaaa قال:


> تحيات ايها المسيحين انا مسلم و انا جديد في المنتدي و انا كان لدي الكثير من الأسئله لأسئلها حول الدين المسيحي  ارجو ان يكون مرحب بي حيثو انني وجدت الكثير من النقاشات  الجميله حول المسيحيه و  ردودكم التي تدل علي ثقافتكم  العاليه بها لن اسأل كل اسألتي الأن لضيق الوقت



*أهلا بيك فى أى وقت نورت المنتدى 
بس ملحوظة لازم كل سؤال يبقى له موضوع لوحده
*



esamaaa قال:


> لكن لدي سؤال و احد و هو بسيط هل   لحم الخنزير حرام في الدين المسيحي ؟



*لا
*


----------



## esamaaa (28 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أهلا بيك فى أى وقت نورت المنتدى
> بس ملحوظة لازم كل سؤال يبقى له موضوع لوحده
> *
> 
> ...


اول شئ شكرا علي ردك ثاني شئ  كل سؤال فعلا سوف يكون له موضوع وحده لأنه كل سؤال محتاج نقاش طويل


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*هل لحم الخنزير حلال فى المسيحية؟​*


----------



## esamaaa (28 أكتوبر 2013)

وكان هناك عند الجبال قطيع كبير من الخنازير يرعى . فطلب إليه  كلُّ الشياطين قائلين : أرسلنا إلى الخنازير لندخل فيها . فأذن لهم يسوع للوقت ،  فخرجت الأرواح النجسة ، ودخلت في الخنازير } [ إنجيل مرقس 5/11-13 ]
  اظن ان المسيحيه  المفترض تحرمه بعد كل ما عرضته و فائدة الخنزير هي تنظيف البيئه و هو غير صالح بنسبه 100 % ان يأكل  لأن الخنزير يعمل علي اكل القازورات و غيرها و ده دليل علي ان وظيفته هي تنظيف البئه  شئ من الأثينين  و سوف أعيد السؤال لعل احد يختلف معك في الرأي هل لحم الخنزير  محرم في المسيحيه  ؟ و لو كانت الأجابه لا   فقد اتيت لكم بأيه من انجيلكم علي ما أظن   و اظهرت لكم الأضرار فمن يقل لا ارجو ان يرد علي باقي الدلائل التي وضعتها و شكرا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

esamaaa قال:


> وكان هناك عند الجبال قطيع كبير من الخنازير يرعى . فطلب إليه  كلُّ الشياطين قائلين : أرسلنا إلى الخنازير لندخل فيها . فأذن لهم يسوع للوقت ،  فخرجت الأرواح النجسة ، ودخلت في الخنازير } [ إنجيل مرقس 5/11-13 ]
> اظن ان المسيحيه  المفترض تحرمه بعد كل ما عرضته و فائدة الخنزير هي تنظيف البيئه و هو غير صالح بنسبه 100 % ان يأكل  لأن الخنزير يعمل علي اكل القازورات و غيرها و ده دليل علي ان وظيفته هي تنظيف البئه  شئ من الأثينين  و سوف أعيد السؤال لعل احد يختلف معك في الرأي هل لحم الخنزير  محرم في المسيحيه  ؟ و لو كانت الأجابه لا   فقد اتيت لكم بأيه من انجيلكم علي ما أظن   و اظهرت لكم الأضرار فمن يقل لا ارجو ان يرد علي باقي الدلائل التي وضعتها و شكرا


 

 
*الأول أكدلنا إنك قرأت اللينك فى مشاركة دونا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

esamaaa قال:


> وكان هناك عند الجبال قطيع كبير من الخنازير يرعى . فطلب إليه  كلُّ الشياطين قائلين : أرسلنا إلى الخنازير لندخل فيها . فأذن لهم يسوع للوقت ،  فخرجت الأرواح النجسة ، ودخلت في الخنازير } [ إنجيل مرقس 5/11-13 ]
> اظن ان المسيحيه  المفترض تحرمه بعد كل ما عرضته و فائدة الخنزير هي تنظيف البيئه و هو غير صالح بنسبه 100 % ان يأكل  لأن الخنزير يعمل علي اكل القازورات و غيرها و ده دليل علي ان وظيفته هي تنظيف البئه  شئ من الأثينين  و سوف أعيد السؤال لعل احد يختلف معك في الرأي هل لحم الخنزير  محرم في المسيحيه  ؟ و لو كانت الأجابه لا   فقد اتيت لكم بأيه من انجيلكم علي ما أظن   و اظهرت لكم الأضرار فمن يقل لا ارجو ان يرد علي باقي الدلائل التي وضعتها و شكرا



*أكل الخنازير للمخلفات والزبالة ده فى مصر وفى الشرق الإسلامى فقط ..... فى الغرب ستجد الخنازير انظف من الخراف والمواشى التى نرعاها فى الشرق العربى

موضوع الخنازير اللى جبته من الإنجيل ملوش علاقة بالحلال والحرام

وعلى فكرة ..... الأنسولين يتم استخراجه من الخنازير ..... وكافة مسلمى العالم المرضى بالسكر ...... يستخدمونه ..... فهل تنجسوا .....؟؟؟

ثم ..... أنت هنا تسأل لتعرف ..... وليس لمحاولة فرض فكرك الإسلامى ....

تحياتى *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 أكتوبر 2013)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع
كما قال الاخوه واوضحوا ان المسيحيه لاتحرم اى نوع من الاطعمة الا الذبائح المقدمة للاصنام ولحوم الحيوانات المخنوقه.
بالنسبة لضرر لحوم الخنازير فاظن انه مجرد نظريات علميه يوجد ضدها لانه معروف ان اكثر لحوم تستهلك فى العالم هى لحوم الخنازير فاذا كانت ضاره كيف تكون المصدر رقم واحد للحوم فى العالم؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!

بالنسبة لما ينجس الانسان فى المسيحيه فقد اعلنها المسيح صراحة انه لاعلاقة له بتناول اطعمة فى قوله
*لَيْسَ  مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ، بَلْ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ  الْفَمِ هُوَ الَّذِي يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ". متى 15 : 11
وسؤال اخير اخى العزيز 
هل اذا ثبت عدم ضرر لحوم الخنازير سوف تتناولها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## esamaaa (28 أكتوبر 2013)

كلام جميل ايها النصاري و انا احترم كلامكم و ثقافتكم و  للعلم  انا جاهل بالطب لكن سأرد علي  علمي القليل و سوف ابدأ بالرد علي كل واحدا منكم فالأفعه يستخرج من سمها دواء للناس هل هذا معانه ان سمها لا يضر الأنسان لو شرب قبل ان يصنع منه الدواء ؟ كذلك الخنزير  ليس معني انه يستخرج منه شئ  يكون علاج للناس ان أكله مفيد   هذا اول شئ ثاني شئ و ما سمعته من احد العلماء ان من  اضرار الخنزير الدوده الشريطيه التي لا توجد الا في الخنزير وعمرها 40 سنه  و قد زكرت الأضرار لم يرد  احد علي اضرار الخنزير علي حسب علمي و بحثي علي النت و اذا هذه حقائق ليسة مجرد نظريات فحتي لو اكل الخنزير افضل الطعام لا تنسي الدوده الشريطيه و اضرارها اتي زكرتها و سوف ارد علي بافي النصاري الأن


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2013)

esamaaa قال:


> كلام جميل ايها النصاري و انا احترم كلامكم و ثقافتكم و  للعلم  انا جاهل بالطب لكن سأرد علي  علمي القليل  و سوف ارد علي بافي النصاري الأن


*متأكد أنك جاهل ف الطب بس ؟!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

esamaaa قال:


> كلام جميل ايها النصاري و انا احترم كلامكم و ثقافتكم و  للعلم  انا جاهل بالطب لكن سأرد علي  علمي القليل و سوف ابدأ بالرد علي كل واحدا منكم فالأفعه يستخرج من سمها دواء للناس هل هذا معانه ان سمها لا يضر الأنسان لو شرب قبل ان يصنع منه الدواء ؟ كذلك الخنزير  ليس معني انه يستخرج منه شئ  يكون علاج للناس ان أكله مفيد   هذا اول شئ ثاني شئ و ما سمعته من احد العلماء ان من  اضرار الخنزير الدوده الشريطيه التي لا توجد الا في الخنزير وعمرها 40 سنه  و قد زكرت الأضرار لم يرد  احد علي اضرار الخنزير علي حسب علمي و بحثي علي النت و اذا هذه حقائق ليسة مجرد نظريات فحتي لو اكل الخنزير افضل الطعام لا تنسي الدوده الشريطيه و اضرارها اتي زكرتها و سوف ارد علي بافي النصاري الأن



*وماذا عن امراض المواشى مثل الحمى القلاعية ....
وماذا عن امراض الدجاج
وعلى فكرة يا مسلم
احنا اسمنا مسيحيين ..... النصارى دول كانوا محمديين ايام رسول الإسلام ومنهم ورقة ابن نوفل ابن عم خديجة ..... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

:mus13:





Dona Nabil قال:


> *متأكد أنك جاهل ف الطب بس ؟!*



*العربى بتاعه تحفة ...... جهبذ ......*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (28 أكتوبر 2013)

> فالأفعه يستخرج من سمها دواء للناس هل هذا معانه ان سمها لا يضر الأنسان لو شرب قبل ان يصنع منه الدواء ؟ كذلك الخنزير  ليس معني انه يستخرج منه شئ  يكون علاج للناس ان أكله مفيد هذا اول شئ


جميل  .. الأخ الذي تحدث عن إستخراج الدواء من الخنزير لم يقصد ما انت تطرحة الآن فهو يتحدث في وادِ وانا في وادِ اخر .. الأخ يقصد ان الخنزير ليس بنجس ولا يُنجس الإنسان وإلا كيف يُصنع منه الدواء ونتسخدمة ولا نتنجس ! وسأل سؤالاً واضحاً وهو 



صوت صارخ قال:


> *وعلى فكرة ..... الأنسولين يتم استخراجه من الخنازير ..... وكافة مسلمى العالم المرضى بالسكر ...... يستخدمونه ..... فهل تنجسوا .....؟؟؟*


 
فحاول ان ترد على ما يُطرح ولا تزيد عليه من مخيلاتك  

لنكمل .. 


> ثاني شئ و ما سمعته من احد العلماء ان من  اضرار الخنزير الدوده الشريطيه التي لا توجد الا في الخنزير وعمرها 40 سنه  و قد زكرت الأضرار لم يرد  احد علي اضرار الخنزير علي حسب علمي و بحثي علي النت و اذا هذه حقائق ليسة مجرد نظريات فحتي لو اكل الخنزير افضل الطعام لا تنسي الدوده الشريطيه و اضرارها اتي زكرتها


 
بمنطقك هذا هل يُحرم اكل الخنازير لأن بها دودة شرطية ! حسناً يبدو انك سمعت عن الدودة الشريطية الخنزيرية ولم تسمع عن الدودة الشريطية البقرية فالدودة الشريطية يا عزيزي توجد ايضاً في البقر فهل هو مُحرم في معتقدك ؟! .. الله المستعان .. المسيحية لا تجبر احد على اكل الخنازير ولكن لا تحرمها ايضاً .. إذا كان الشخص يجد انه لا يريد اكل الخنازير فلا يأكلة .. كل شخص حر فيما يأكل طالما لا يُخالف تعاليم الكتاب المقدس


----------



## esamaaa (28 أكتوبر 2013)

اول شئ انا اسف علي اني ناديتكم بأسم تكرهونه لم اقصد الأهانه و كما قلت لكم انا جاهل بأشياء عده تقبولوا اعتزاري و ارجو ان نكمل النقاش بطريقه هادئه


----------



## esamaaa (28 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *متأكد أنك جاهل ف الطب بس ؟!*


أنا ايضا جاهل بأشياء عده تقبل مني أعتزاري


----------



## esamaaa (28 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وماذا عن امراض المواشى مثل الحمى القلاعية ....
> وماذا عن امراض الدجاج
> وعلى فكرة يا مسلم
> احنا اسمنا مسيحيين ..... النصارى دول كانوا محمديين ايام رسول الإسلام ومنهم ورقة ابن نوفل ابن عم خديجة ..... *


تقبل اعتزاري و ثاني شئ فأمراض الدجاج  سأرد بعلمي القليل و هي في الأول و في الأخر  اسمها امراض تصيب الدجاج ليست بشئ تولد الدجاجه به و بالطبع لو كانت تضر الأنسان لحرمها الأسلام و هذا علي حسب علمي القليل بالدين الأسلامي


----------



## esamaaa (28 أكتوبر 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> جميل  .. الأخ الذي تحدث عن إستخراج الدواء من الخنزير لم يقصد ما انت تطرحة الآن فهو يتحدث في وادِ وانا في وادِ اخر .. الأخ يقصد ان الخنزير ليس بنجس ولا يُنجس الإنسان وإلا كيف يُصنع منه الدواء ونتسخدمة ولا نتنجس ! وسأل سؤالاً واضحاً وهو
> 
> فحاول ان ترد على ما يُطرح ولا تزيد عليه من مخيلاتك
> 
> ...


 
تقبل انت ايضا اعتزاري  لم اقصد ان اناديكم بأسم تكرهونه مع صفاء نيتي  سوف اكمل نقاشي معك اراك اكثرهم علما هنا  اول شئ بالنسبه ان لحم الخنزير يستخرج منه علاج للسكر  فأنا اتكلم عن اكل لحمه  و ركز علي كلمة لحمه و ليس  مايستخرج منه و قد فهمت ماقيل من كلامه بطريقه خاطئه ثاني شئ معك حق هناك دوده بالبقره ايضا و لحم البقر ليس مضر لكن  انا تكلمت عن ضرر واحد فقط من اضرار الخنزير و هو الدوده الشريطيه و لم نتناقش في باقي الأضرار فهل انت تؤمن ان باقي الأضرار مجرد وجهة نظر و علي حسب علمي الأضرار تحدث ايضا رغم الأكل النظيف للخنزير و بصراحه انا لا أستطيع الرد عليك بالنسبه للدوده الشريطيه الموجوده بالبقره لأني بحثت في المواقع و لم اجد اي معلومات عنها  فأمهلني بعض الوقت لأجمع المعلومات لكي ارد حتي ارد عليك لو سمحت


----------



## esamaaa (28 أكتوبر 2013)

أرجو  أن نأجل النقاش حتي المساء لأني سوف أكون مشغول بعد فتره و شكرا لردودكم


----------



## Jesus is the truth (28 أكتوبر 2013)

esamaaa قال:


> تقبل انت ايضا اعتزاري  لم اقصد ان اناديكم بأسم تكرهونه مع صفاء نيتي  سوف اكمل نقاشي معك اراك اكثرهم علما هنا  اول شئ بالنسبه ان لحم الخنزير يستخرج منه علاج للسكر  فأنا اتكلم عن اكل لحمه  و ركز علي كلمة لحمه و ليس  مايستخرج منه و قد فهمت ماقيل من كلامه بطريقه خاطئه ثاني شئ معك حق هناك دوده بالبقره ايضا و لحم البقر ليس مضر لكن  انا تكلمت عن ضرر واحد فقط من اضرار الخنزير و هو الدوده الشريطيه و لم نتناقش في باقي الأضرار فهل انت تؤمن ان باقي الأضرار مجرد وجهة نظر و علي حسب علمي الأضرار تحدث ايضا رغم الأكل النظيف للخنزير و بصراحه انا لا أستطيع الرد عليك بالنسبه للدوده الشريطيه الموجوده بالبقره لأني بحثت في المواقع و لم اجد اي معلومات عنها  فأمهلني بعض الوقت لأجمع المعلومات لكي ارد حتي ارد عليك لو سمحت



المظلل باللون الأحمر _*خطأ** × *_و *الصحيح* √  هو اني أقلهم علماّ فأنا تلميذ هؤلاء  

ويجب ان تعرف اانني لست طبيباً لذلك سأنقل لك ما قاله الأخ 
*apostle.paul وهو طبيب
**
اى ميكروب بكتريا او غيره يمكن ان يكون طفيل على نوع من البهائم 

فى مادة كاملة فى الطب اسمها باراسيتولوجى ومش هتلاقى كائن حى خلقه ربنا مبيبقاش وسيط فى دورة حياة نوع معين من البكتريا  *

وانقل لك ايضاً ما كتبه الأخ ايمن .. 









طبعاً  لن اضيف جديد بس أحببت أوضح أن - كما قال الإخوة الأحباء وهم أدرى مني  بالجانب الطبي، أن الدودة الشريطية لا توجد في حيوان بعينه، فعموماً  الديدان الشريطية او الشريطيات أو السستودا، هي ديدان شريطية الشكل قد  يصل  طول أطول أنواعها إلى 30 قدماً، وتنتقل عدواها عن طريق تناول لحم  الخنزير أو البقر أو الاسماك المصابة والتي لم يتم طهوها جيداً، ولمزيد من الشرح والتوضيح ممكن الرجوع لموقع طبيب دوت كوم، أو ويكيبديا الموسوعة الحرة.

طبعاً  انا مش قصدي أضع معلومات طبية متخصصة والصورة على الشمال مش المقصود بيها  غير أن ممكن الإنسان يُصاب بأي نوع من أنواع الديدان بسبب تناوله أي نوع من  أنواع اللحوم المُصابة بأي نوع من الديدان، ومعذرة لأني ليس بطبيب فأحضرت  مجرد معلومات عامة فقط




​ 


​


----------



## esamaaa (28 أكتوبر 2013)

esamaaa قال:


> أرجو  أن نأجل النقاش حتي المساء لأني سوف أكون مشغول بعد فتره و شكرا لردودكم





Jesus is the truth قال:


> المظلل باللون الأحمر _*خطأ** × *_و *الصحيح* √  هو اني أقلهم علماّ فأنا تلميذ هؤلاء
> 
> ويجب ان تعرف اانني لست طبيباً لذلك سأنقل لك ما قاله الأخ
> *apostle.paul وهو طبيب
> ...


قد اقنعتني  بالنسبه للدوده الشريطيه و ال>ي فهمته من كلامك ايضا ان الدوده الشريطيه تموت لو طهي الخنزير جيدا ارجو ان اكون فهمت بطريقه صحيحه شكرا لك  و اعتزر  لك الأن و اطلب منك ان نأجل نقاشنا حتي المساء لو سمحت لأني مشغول الأن و شكرا مره اخري علي ردك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أكتوبر 2013)

اولا- ارحب بك بيننا وهذا هو واجبنا نحو كل ضيف
ثانيا- حضرتك مش بتسأل لا انت بتنقد المسيحية بطريقة غير مباشرة
لا يوجد شىء محرم فى المسيحية الا المذبوحة من اجل صنم
او المخنوقة  كل ما تشاء او اترك ما تشاء لا يوجد الازام بتناول لحوم 
الخنازير كل ما يعجبك


----------



## fredyyy (28 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هل لحم الخنزير حلال فى المسيحية؟​*


 

*شكرًا لتعبك *

*الرابط معناه إن الموضوع مكرر *

*وتم الإجابة علية مسبقـًا *


----------



## أَمَة (28 أكتوبر 2013)

esamaaa قال:


> اول شئ انا اسف علي اني ناديتكم بأسم تكرهونه لم اقصد الأهانه و كما قلت لكم انا جاهل بأشياء عده تقبولوا اعتزاري و ارجو ان نكمل النقاش بطريقه هادئه


 
لا ! نحن لا نكره الإسم.
هو ليس اسمنا، وليس أكثر.
اعتذارك مقبول.


----------



## peace_86 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*صديقي العزيز esamaaa ..*

*مرحباً بك بالمنتدى وانت تؤمر تسألنا في أي موضوع وهذا من حقك..*

*بخصوص لحم الخنزير: يا صديقي ليس معنى أن المسيحية لا تحرم أي نوع من لحوم الحيوانات فهذا يعنى أنها تجبر مؤمنيها بأن بأكل الخنزير.. *

*أنا أعرف مسيحيين يفضلون عدم أكلها مش لأنها حرام لكن لأن ذوقهم الشخصي يمنعهم من أكل لحم الخنزير.*
*زي إي إنسان في الدنيا اللي عنده ذوق شخصي في الأكل.*

*أحد أصدقائي المقربين (المسلمين) لا يأكل اللحم بشتى أنواعه أياً كان.. لحم خنزير وغير خنزير. وعايش حياته على الدجاجة ههههههه.*

*هذا بس للتوضيح. لأن الناس تفكر بطريقة "مادام انت مسيحي فأكيد إنت بتاكل لحم خنزير"*
*وكأن المسيحية بجلها وجلالتها سابت اللي وراها واللي قدامها وجات على اللحم الخنزير وقالت ده أوكي ..*

*الإيمان المسيحي يا صديقي esamaaa .. هي لم تمنع أكل معين ونستدل بآتين قالها سيدنا يسوع المسيح:*
*"كل مايدخل في جوف الإنسان لا ينجسه. لكن ينجسه ما يخرج منه كالنميمة والفسق والتجديف" *

*والآية الثانية حينما قال لبطرس الذي حرم على نفسه لحم معين فظهر له سيدنا يسوع المسيح وقال له: "ما طهره الله لا تنجسه أنت".*

*عارف ماهي مشكلة المسلمين؟ أنهم يستدلون بدراسات علمية غربية تحذر من كثرة لحم الخنزير. ثم يقولون بعدها: شوفوا ديننا مضبوط وزي الفل إزاي؟ إحنا ديننا حذر من لحم الخنزير قبل 1400 سنة!*

*أولاً: تحريم لحم الخنزير موجود قبل الإسلام، فقد حرمتها اليهودية وحتى قبل اليهودية..*

*ثانياً: هذه الدراسات زيها زي أي دراسة ثانية.*

*بعض الدراسات حذرت من أكل الأسماك بأنواعها وذلك بسبب تلوث المياه نتيجة مخلفات المصانع. *
*وبعضها تحذر أكل الدجاج بسبب وجود فايروس انفلونزا الطيور..*

*ثالثاً: خليني أعطيك مثال حقيقي وتبين لك هذه المفارقة.*
*طائفة المورمون التي انشقت عن المسيحية والتي يتبعها الملايين اليوم، هل تعرف بأن أتباع المورمون يحرمون على نفسهم شرب أي نوع من المنبهات كالشاي والقهوة والنيسكافيه؟ *

*أي مورموني ممكن أن يجيني ويقولي: أنا ديني صح.. لأن ديني يمنع شرب القهوة وهناك آلاف الدراسات تحذر من شرب القهوة لأنها خطرة على الجسم..*

*ما رأيك بهذا المنطق؟؟؟ نفس الشي تماماً ينطبق على المسلم لما يتكلم عن اللحم الخنزير (وكأنه دينه هو الوحيد اللي حرم لحم الخنزير)*

*وأخيراً: لحم الخنزير وإن وجدت فيها الديدان الشريطية فهي تذهب مع الطهي الجيد. *
*فالطريقة الجيدة للطهي هي وحدها التي تساعدنا على تقليل إحتمالية وجود أي خطر.. *

*ونصيحة مني: يفضل عدم أكل السلطة في المطاعم الغير مضمونة. فالسلطة لا تطهى لكن تقطع وتقدم وهي نيئة. لذلك يرجى الحذر لأن بعض المطاعم لا تنظف الخضار بشكل جيد..*


----------



## أَمَة (28 أكتوبر 2013)

esamaaa قال:


> قد اقنعتني  بالنسبه للدوده الشريطيه و ال>ي فهمته من كلامك ايضا ان الدوده الشريطيه تموت لو طهي الخنزير جيدا ارجو ان اكون فهمت بطريقه صحيحه شكرا لك  و اعتزر  لك الأن و اطلب منك ان نأجل نقاشنا حتي المساء لو سمحت لأني مشغول الأن و شكرا مره اخري علي ردك


 
كما سبق وقال لك الأخوة، في المسيحية لا يوجد تحريم وتحليل لأي طعام من الأطعمة، وقد ذكر المبارك *سمعان الاخميمى* في مشاركته #*8* الآية 11من إنجيل متى الاصحاح 15 ، التي تقول:  *لَيْسَ  مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ، بَلْ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ  الْفَمِ هُوَ الَّذِي يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ.*
 
 بعد ردودك التي اتسمت باسلوب مهذب تُحْمَد عليه أحب أن اوضح لك ان قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية هو للأستفسار عما يخص الإيمان المسيحي وليس قسما حواريا لمناقشة الإيمان المسيحي، لذلك تم حذف مشاركتك التي تضمنت مقال *الدكتور جلين شيفارد *لخروجها عن الموضوع، راجية منك توفير نقاشك لأنه خارج قوانين القسم التي ارجو أن تطلع عليها بالضغط هنــــــــا، كما أرجو مراجعة الموضوع الذي وضعت رابطه الأخت دونا لأن فيه شرحا وافيا وستجد ما يرد على اسئلتك.
 
* يغلق الموضوع لتكراره*​


----------

